

The Brain on Trial - elgenie
http://www.theatlantic.com/magazine/archive/2011/07/the-brain-on-trial/8520

======
ColinWright
Submitted six hours after this was, but it's got all the comments. Go there to
avoid dividing any discussion.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2670674>

